#ubuntu-java 2005-07-30
<Yendor> I'm getting "locale set to CX" messages whenever I try to start a Java GUI program on my Ubuntu Breezy install today...
<Yendor> This was all working fine on Friday.
<Yendor> Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<Yendor> I've googled and found this problem on multiple Linux variants and multiple JVM implementations.
<Yendor> Is anyone else even out there?
<wasabi> I'm sorta here.
<Yendor> Hey
<Yendor> Have you ever heard of this issue?
<wasabi> No.
<Yendor> Bleah.  :(
<Yendor> I can't run my IDE or my Database-connecting application.
<wasabi> Is your locale set to CX, by chance?
<Yendor> laf
<Yendor> No.  :)
<Yendor> en_US
<marcin> hi all
<jbailey> Hi Marcin.
<marcin> so, my question is what is a status of this project?
<marcin> today I found noninstallable package in hoary multiverse 
<wasabi> Not sure I understand the question?
<wasabi> Status of hte project?
<jbailey> Depends which part of the project you mean?
<marcin> jde (java development environment for emacs) and this package is noninstallable because there is no Java in ubuntu
<jbailey> The Ubuntu Java project is primarily focussed around getting a Free Software implementation into Ubuntu
<marcin> (no beanshell package)
<marcin> well you got this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackagingProgress url in topic - while 'This page does not exist yet. '
<jbailey> I don't know beanshell at all.
<marcin> so, I would like to know how things are going ;)
<wasabi> Nobody is working on fixing every package in Multiverse.
<wasabi> We're open to help though.
<wasabi> The primary focus has been targetting specific demanded applications and doing the related work to get them suitable for main.
<wasabi> Currently OpenOffice and Eclipse.
<jbailey> Mostly we've (And then, mostly wasabi) been getting the base Free Java stuff in and sane.
<wasabi> It will probably continue in that direction until there is other external momentum.
<marcin> wasabi, ok so i think that I could work on Eclipse and this jde package
<wasabi> Eclipse is in Universe on breezy currently.
<wasabi> But there's obviously a TON of work to do with it.
<marcin> hmm so I need to switch to breezy...
<wasabi> Like, I want eclipse-cdt and all the other plugins packaged.
<jbailey> wasabi: Do you have a current TODO list?
<wasabi> No. I probably never will either.
<wasabi> =)
<jbailey> What's the best way to get people to help on the Eclipse package, and presumably form an eclipse packaging team?
<jbailey> (We could put out a call for assistance on ubuntu-devel)
<marcin> wasabi, and what about JRE or JDK packages? I'm still on hoary so I don't know which java implementation you use to build these Eclipse packages?
<wasabi> marcin, we are currently standardized on GCJ 4.
<marcin> wasabi, so there is no Sun Java?
<wasabi> There isn't.
<wasabi> And hopefully there never is. ;)
<marcin> wasabi, hmm and what about performance?
<wasabi> It's decent.
<marcin> wasabi, how fast is Eclipse on gcj?
<wasabi> jbailey, I haven't been paying attention for a few weeks. Is breezy frozed?
<wasabi> I've been totally out of the loop or awhile.
<jbailey> wasabi: Upstream version freeze, not feature freeze.
<jbailey> Another 2 weeks until feature freeze.
<wasabi> Okay. I guess I should get this one last change for the symlinks up.
<wasabi> And leave it like that until post breezy.
<jbailey> Still room for packaging cleanup in there.  That's why I need to write that JavaPackagingPolicy soonish.
<wasabi> I just don't have time for anything except occassional hacking.
* jbailey was at OLS last week.
<wasabi> And it's going to continue that way for the foreseeable future.
<wasabi> And some random at-work IRC chatting.
<jbailey> wasabi: Do you have a simple Java/ant package that I can use to base the packaging policy off of?
<wasabi> jsch
<jbailey> 'kay, thanks.
<marcin> hmm this is a question for #ubuntu but sorry
<wasabi> I hate to be flakely, but that's just the way my life is right now.
<marcin> I'm still on hoary - is breezy installable/usable?
<Yendor> Yes, unless you want Java stuff right now.
<Yendor> :-P
<marcin> ok, so I'll try to dist-upgrade... or hmm maybe I'll use my second hdd first
<marcin> anyway I'll have pretty much time in August
* Yendor is having a problem with any Java-GUI-based application thinking that my default locale is set to CX.
<marcin> wasabi, and what about compatibility and stability of these gcj based things?
<wasabi> What about it?
<marcin> wasabi, well, I remember that I had FC3 before ubuntu 
<marcin> wasabi, and they had some gcj based apps
<marcin> wasabi, ant, and totally unusable tomcat
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-28
<BiLLou_be> nobody there?
<BiLLou_be> how can I make a jboss service under ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-30
<tashiro> With Uli we are two developers of CDK of a 6-head team
<tashiro> wrong channel
<doko> tashiro: right channel, wrong message ;P
<tashiro> doko: yes :-)
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-24
<youssef> Hello
<youssef> to remove gij, do I need to reboot?
<man-di> no
<youssef> good afternoon man-di
<man-di> you only need to reboot for kernel upgrades
<youssef> youssef@youssef-desktop:~$ gij
<youssef> bash: gij : commande introuvable
<youssef> but ...
<youssef> youssef@youssef-desktop:~$ java
<youssef> Usage: gij [OPTION]  ... CLASS [ARGS]  ...
<youssef>           to invoke CLASS.main, or
<man-di> java calls gij-4.1 or gij-4.2 and not gij
<youssef> thanks
<youssef> I removed then the wrong package
<youssef> thanks a lot man-di
<youssef> see you later
<youssef> and thanks again
<jamesstansell> it's pretty cool to see java 1.6u2 packaged for gutsy
<jamesstansell> but I'm not running gutsy yet
* jamesstansell wonders if/when 1.6u2 will be packaged for feisty?
<man-di> jamesstansell: write a bug report to backport it o feisty
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-26
<smoenux> can somone help me debug a router problem? I believe that it may be Java related.
<vil> smoenux, hi
<vil> router ... java ?
<man-di> smoenux: why should a router problem be java related?
<smoenux> cause it was working fine last week... and I was messing around with my java stuff, and now, I cant get into the setup page
<smoenux> the page starts loading, but never finishes
<smoenux> So I thought it might be java related
<man-di> smoenux: does you router provide a java applet for configuring?
<man-di> otherwise it would be *really* uncommmon that some java stuff should be guilty
<smoenux> no.. I use firefox (tried other browsers also) to get to it... It works fine in windows
<smoenux> oh... ok
<man-di> from your description it sounds more like a MTU problem or so
<smoenux> MTU?
<smoenux> sorry... i'm quite a noob with networking and stuff :P ... since it may be off topic, i'm also in other chat rooms trying to fix the problem, so I wont keep bothering you guys, if you can just explain what MTU means, I'll be out ^_^
<man-di> Maximum transfer unit
<man-di> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<smoenux> tx
<shift_bogoo> hi,who can tell me why this channel is named #ubuntu-java
<vil> man-di can
<man-di> shift_bogoo: because its about ubuntu and about java
<vil> hey man-di
<man-di> vil: you can too, I'm sure
<man-di> vil: hello
<vil> man-di, I just wanted to see you
<vil> you brought fresh new air here
<man-di> vil: I'm too active here
<man-di> vil: I did?
<vil> sure
<vil> shift_bogoo, can we help?
<shift_bogoo> aha,I am a Chinese and I have study Java for 5 years.recently,I am studying ubuntu to build my on web serve
<shift_bogoo> my own ,sorry
<vil> shift_bogoo, like man-di already mentioned, this channel is here to discus Java matters on Ubuntu
<shift_bogoo> so wonderful!
<shift_bogoo> i installed a new tomcat in my ubuntu,but when it runs,my firefox cannot open the "tomcat index",why?
<man-di> shift_bogoo: which url are you accessing?
<shift_bogoo> http://localhost:8080
<vil> shift_bogoo, so can you see that there is an open port 8080 using netstat -tlnp ?
<vil> or is there a problem logged in the tomcat log?
<shift_bogoo> i don't know,i did everything acording to the ubuntu website
<vil> shift_bogoo, so did you try running netstat -tlnp ?
<shift_bogoo> i am now in windows
<shift_bogoo> i can't start my ubuntu
<shift_bogoo> it have some other system problems
<man-di> shift_bogoo: port is 8180
<shift_bogoo> i change it to 8080
<man-di> ah
<man-di> then it should just work
<man-di> shift_bogoo: which java runtime are you usding?
<shift_bogoo> 6
<shift_bogoo> see you tomorrow,i should sleep
<zertyz> hello. can I ask about memory leak here ?
<man-di> zertyz: I dont know if you can, but you may
<zertyz> man-di: i already solved it. thanks anyway
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-28
<dom> hi all
<man-di_> hello dom
<man-di_> hello vil
<vil> moin man-di
<vil> man-di_
<doko> man-di_: could you review my update for the ecj package?
<man-di_> doko: will do
<man-di_> currently need to feed my son and then fsck/repair the hard disk of my home server
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-29
<marcin_ant> hi
<marcin_ant> is there anyone?
<man-di> hello
<marcin_ant> man-di: hi
<marcin_ant> I got a question
<marcin_ant> I would like to prepare some packages for ubuntu with java software
<marcin_ant> but I really don't want to compile with gcj
<marcin_ant> is there any policy for compilation with 'modern' compiler - and sun jdk 1.6 ?
<man-di> why?
<man-di> gcj supports the modern compiler
<man-di> problem with sun jdk ist still that its not free
<man-di> so if you want to make something depend on it, it needs to go into multiverse
<marcin_ant> maybe some naming convention to differentiate packages compiled with sun-java6?
<man-di> just the normal java naming convention
<marcin_ant> hmm but for example we got: ecj, ecj-gcj
<man-di> whats the problem with them?
<marcin_ant> if I want to package ecj but compile it with sun's jdk then how should I name my package?
<man-di> we have ecj already. what do you want to package it again?
<man-di> names for packages are independent of the build depends
<marcin_ant> you got ecj-3.2 and not 3.3 (not in feisty at least)
<man-di> we have ecj 3.3 in gutsy
<man-di> if you want it in feisty, do a backport
<man-di> or an SRU but I doubt this fits an SRU
<marcin_ant> ok but I want to use sun java not gcj - so what should I do then?
<man-di> and I wonder what gain do you think this update would be
<man-di> marcin_ant: chanage the build depends
<man-di> but this cannot go into Ubuntu
<man-di> as ecj is in main
<marcin_ant> yes this is why I ask for naming convention - I don't want to mess with ecj (compiled with gcj)
<marcin_ant> I just would like to prepare separate package - ecj-sun? ecj-javac?
<man-di> you dont understand what the ecj-gcj package is
<man-di> you can just use the ecj pakcage and execute ecj with SUN java
<man-di> no need for an extra packacge
<man-di> *-gcj are just packages with native jars
<man-di> * is for all java runtimes
<man-di> *-gcj is just an optimization when run with gcj
<man-di> nothing more
<man-di> you can run * witg gcj too, its just slower
<marcin_ant> so there is no difference between ecj-* compiled with gcj and sun's javac?
<marcin_ant> I mean between ecj.jar?
<man-di> no, there is not
<man-di> all other is a bug
<marcin_ant> ok that's good but to use or build it I need to use all this gcj infrastructure 
<man-di> no
<marcin_ant> so I need to install gcj packages etc.... and what if I just don't want to install any 'native' compiled packages? and have only sun-java6?
<man-di> ecj.jar was split into libecj-java package for exactly this usecase
<man-di> you dont need to install 'native' compiled packages
<man-di> these are only Recommends
<marcin_ant> ehh but let's move from ecj to something more complicated
<marcin_ant> what about eclipse?
<man-di> same thing
<man-di> the *-gcj packages are optional
<man-di> you dont need to install them when you ise SUN JDK
<marcin_ant> but to build eclipse I need to use gcj right?
<man-di> right
<doko> man-di: ping on the ecj package
<man-di> if you would build-depend on sun jdk we would need to move eclispe to multiverse
<man-di> doko: pong
<man-di> doko: I'm currently tryting to catch up on things
<man-di> doko: my server was down, broken hard disk
<doko> you told me =)
<marcin_ant> and... hmm to use eclipse I need to have gcj-4.1-base
<man-di> marcin_ant: that was a bug that was fixed afaik
<man-di> marcin_ant: if not please file an issue
<marcin_ant> man-di: is there any difference in performance between eclipse compiled with gcj and compiled with sun's jdk?
<man-di> marcin_ant: depends
<man-di> if you run both with the same VM (e.g. SUN JDK): no
<man-di> if you run both with gcj: yes, a big difference
<marcin_ant> man-di: yes I don't want to use gcj at all - but I could use gcj for compilation (but not sure if eclipse 3.3.0 would compile with gcj at all)
<man-di> it should
<man-di> but before you can work on eclipse 3.3 we need to get its dependencies into Ubuntu (and Debian)
<man-di> I'm Eclipse maintainer
<man-di> doko too
* doko hides, too much other stuff ...
<man-di> hehe
<man-di> doko: the diff looks good
<man-di> doko: I will do a pbuilder run with it which builds all java packages
<man-di> doko: I can tell you the result tomorrow
<doko> man-di: no, the get-source target, and if the sources are ok ...
<man-di> doko: looks complicated
<man-di> but ecj is complicated
<man-di> doko: I love "@echo Press enter for the password"
<man-di> hehe
<doko> man-di: I think the rebuild of the java packages is not really needed, tromey used it for rebuilding the libjava .class files
<man-di> this version?
<doko> yes
<marcin_ant> man-di: what dependencies?
<man-di> or the version downloadable on www.eclipse.org/downloads
<man-di> marcin_ant: like jetty
<man-di> debian has a version of jetty, but that is too old and has some security issues
<marcin_ant> man-di: is this required for eclipse 3.3?
<man-di> there are more dependencies what exist but miss the manifest stuff for eclipse
<man-di> yes, for 3.3
<man-di> that is one of the reasons 3.3 is not packaged yet
<marcin_ant> hmm strange.. 
<marcin_ant> but you mean - it's required for eclipse with gcj?
<man-di> no, for eclipse in general
<marcin_ant> are you sure that it's absoultely required for eclipse 3.3?
<man-di> yes
<marcin_ant> I compiled eclipse 3.3 with sun-java6 on feisty without any problem
<marcin_ant> and I could run this without issues too
<man-di> normal eclipse source contains all its dependecies
<man-di> to get it into the archive we remove them all to make sure we do clean builds
<man-di> doko: I'm okay with the ecj package
<doko> ok, thanks
<marcin_ant> hmm I'm just trying to understand those overcomplicated gcj build scripts for ecj-3.3.0-2ubuntu1 
<marcin_ant> but there is another thing - AFAIK ecj is not licensed with CPL 1.0
<marcin_ant> it's licensed with EPL
<man-di> EPL 1.0 is the same as CPL 1.0
<man-di> but I have to agree that debian/changelog needs an adjustment
<man-di> doko: can you fix this while you are at the package?
<doko> marcin_ant: you can simplify it if you want, but: you need to bootstrap without ecj, it has to run on every arch
<doko> man-di: is the license in the eclipse package correct?
<man-di> doko: marcin_ant is right, debian/copyright says CPL and all *.java files say EPL
<doko> man-di: is the license in the eclipse package correct?
<man-di> doko: marcin_ant is right, debian/copyright says CPL and all *.java files say EPL
<man-di> doko: all of Eclipse was relicensed from CPL to EPL years ago
<doko> man-di: ok, checked myself, the eclipse copyright is the right one
<marcin_ant> sorry ;)
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-21
<pleo__1> hi guys: someone have solved the bugs about alt gr in java application under ubuntu?
<pleo__1> i've unistalled scim and configure gnome for use altgr and type {}, but under java applications (i need especially netbeans) it doesn't work
<slytherin> pleo__1: is there a bug already for that?
<pleo__1> well..i haven't found strong documentation: someone say that ia a java problem (it happens in all java application), someone a scim problem.
<pleo__1> but no, i don't know if is a bug with and id
<pleo__1> with an id
<pleo__1> i just want to type {} in netbeans,,
<slytherin> pleo__1: If there isn't one already, file one. No promise that it will be looked immediately, but it will be at some point of time.
<pleo__1> ok
<pleo__1> thanks!
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-22
<mbah_edan> hallo.....
<mbah_edan> :-D
<lenards> hi
<mbah_edan> tau............
<mbah_edan> tau g???
<slytherin> Koon: you are working on maven2 right?
<Koon> slytherin: not really working... but trying to figure out what we could do, yes.
<Koon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Specs/MavenSupportSpec
<Koon> slytherin: I invited Deepak Bhole (author of the JPP maven patchset used by Fedora) to enlighten us at the next java team meeting
<slytherin> Koon: Cool. Have you taken look at patches in fedora already?
<Koon> slytherin: yes. afaict we would need to change some of them to match our java lib repo layout
<Koon> also we still need to discuss if their way is the best way to do it.
<slytherin> Koon: So are you planning to start work on them before next meeting?
<Koon> slytherin: no. I'm waiting for Deepak presentation, then for the discussion in the team
<slytherin> Koon: Ok.
<Koon> and I probably don't know enough Maven / Java to do useful work.
<Koon> slytherin: feel free to comment/expand the spec document with your own thoughts.
<slytherin> Koon: I myself don't know anything about maven. I am ant guy. :-) But I will see if I can add any comments to the spec
<Koon> Using maven is like signing a pact with the devil. Makes life easy at first, but hell in the long run, and you cannot really come back on your decision.
<slytherin> LOL
<robilad> slytherin: thanks for picking up the team report
<robilad> i ended up travelling friday, saturday and sunday :/
<slytherin> robilad: Please add any more points you may have.
<nael> Hi I know this isnt a place for coding questions but I get this error "java:21: cannot find symbol" when I try to compile a program. Any ideas? Thanks
<slytherin> nael: It will be good if you can paste complete error on some pastebin
<nael> um ok
<nael> http://pastebin.com/d21c2e34e
<slytherin> nael: you have not declared variable myBseSalary
<nael> Strange
<nael> I am only learning to code now and I am following an example from a book
<nael> Imm fairly sure the variably is declared but I can post the source so you can see
<nael> http://pastebin.com/d6b48190d
<slytherin> nael: spelling mistake
<nael> thanks a million
<nael> its always something simple/silly
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-23
<Joki> hello guys
<Joki> i am a newbie with ubuntu
<Joki> i did something now i dont see options on the right hand side of my firefox for it to be closed minimized etc
<Joki> and thats for every window thats open
<Joki> i can move them with alt
<Joki> but there are no options on the right top corner for it to be closed
<Joki> can anyone help please?
<jmarsden> Joki: That doesn't sound like a Ubuntu Java packaging issue.  Try /join #Ubuntu and ask in there?
<Joki> i searched for ubuntu chat
<Joki> how do i join /join ubuntu
<Joki> ?
<jmarsden> Joki: in most IRC clients you type in  /join #Ubuntu to join the #Ubuntu channel -- does that not work for you?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, I guess he figured out /part
<jmarsden> OK :-)
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: I have a question/issue for you sometime when I am at home (am at work now) re getting rid of old config.sub/config.guess in an updated package of koverartist.  There's a debdiff attached to the bug but it has lintian errors still.
<cody-somerville> ok
<jmarsden> bug #236140 .I'll be home in maybe 90 minutes or so.
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: OK, can you take a look at my koverartist debdiff and help figure out why it doesn't really get rid of the old config.{sub,gues} files please?
<jmarsden> cody-somerville: ping?
<cody-somerville> jmarsden, link?
<jmarsden> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16226779/koverartist_0.5-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<jmarsden> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koverartist/+bug/236140 is the bug #236140 link
<cody-somerville> :S
<jmarsden> ?
 * persia notes that koverartist is not Java, and suggests #ubuntu-motu
<jmarsden> FIne with me.  staying here keeps this one separate from the copyright/etc discussion over there.
<persia> Yeah, but the audience is sufficiently different to be confusing.
<jmarsden> OK.
<Vamkiir> anyone around? :)
<cody-somerville> Yes
<Vamkiir> yey
<Vamkiir> I had a question about the Scanner class.
<Vamkiir> Not actual java syntax or anything.
<cody-somerville> Is it a packaging question? ;]
<Vamkiir> well see I am not quite sure.
<Vamkiir> It is a compiler error, and I think it has to do with what version of java I am using
<cody-somerville> what happens when you try it with a different version?
<Vamkiir> well, I am currently using build 1.6.0.0_06-b02
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-24
<Vamkiir> And I have used both geany and eclipse as my ide's
<Vamkiir> compiled and ran the program in both, I also tried compiling it with the command line.
<Vamkiir> And it just tells me the Scanner class is not found.
<Vamkiir> someone told me that the gcj did not support that class and that I should use build 1.4 or higher
<Vamkiir> I am still getting used to linux recently converted from windows.
<bob-the-blueberr> Hello?
<bob-the-blueberr> HI. This is BOB
<persia> Team Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<slytherin> doko: I am getting this error in a certain package. - http://paste.ubuntu.com/30082/ The file seems to exist in Debian version of gcj-4.3. Should I file a bug for sync?
<doko> slytherin: no, need to do a new upload
<slytherin> doko: I just checked you have already uploaded same version.
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-26
<keri> i need help plz
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-27
<Guest95503> ïðèâåò
<fourlastor> hi all
<fourlastor> can anyone help me in using jode?
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-20
<andresmujica> hi,  i'm affected by the bug 400962 and i'm wondering if it's a known problem with openjdk ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400962 in openjdk-6 "Eclipse 4.1 crashes at start in karmic 64bits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400962
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-23
<ttx> persia: around ? Do we do a team meeting in 8 minutes ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-26
<zab_> Bonjour
<jariep1_> hello
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-27
<nmartin> I have a sql database that has a column of type 'text' the data it contains appears to be binary. Does Java serialize objects in some format other than xml?
<paco867> mysql
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-28
<wizard_> hi there can anyone help with java?
<wizard_> ubuntu problem
<ghostlines> hi all, is it possible to creata a  JAX-WS client that works with an AXIS2 server?
<user_> hi, i think i have a problem
<user_> with jre on ubuntu lucid i386
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-25
<jaso> hi there
<jaso> is anyone using  channel #java on srv freenode
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-29
<faint545> hey guys.. i've started a java project called TweetTTY. is anyone interested in helping me continuing developing it? http://code.google.com/p/tweettty/
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-30
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
#ubuntu-java 2012-07-23
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> as placing juno eclipse 4.2 in Spanish
#ubuntu-java 2018-07-23
<luckwhoami_> need help?
#ubuntu-java 2019-07-24
<error34342> hey, I'm new here
